# show extended ntfs partitions



## SIFE (Jan 10, 2010)

salamo alikom
i have problem due FreeBSD how handle partitions ,now i have 3 ntfs partitions and the last for FreeBSD .
ad0s1 for FreeBSD and ad0s3 for WinXP ,the rest is hidden because it is extended from ad0s3 ,is possible to make theme visible again ?


----------



## crsd (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like the first one is for FreeBSD. And don't let us guess, please paste `# fdisk ad0` output.


----------



## SIFE (Jan 11, 2010)

```
******* Working on device /dev/ad0 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=155061 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions not in cyl 1
parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=155061 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
    start 63, size 40965687 (20002 Meg), flag 80 (active)
	beg: cyl 0/ head 1/ sector 1;
	end: cyl 1023/ head 254/ sector 63
The data for partition 2 is:
sysid 15 (0x0f),(Extended DOS (LBA))
    start 40965750, size 81931500 (40005 Meg), flag 0
	beg: cyl 1023/ head 0/ sector 1;
	end: cyl 1023/ head 254/ sector 63
The data for partition 3 is:
sysid 7 (0x07),(NTFS, OS/2 HPFS, QNX-2 (16 bit) or Advanced UNIX)
    start 122897250, size 33383070 (16300 Meg), flag 0
	beg: cyl 1023/ head 0/ sector 1;
	end: cyl 1023/ head 254/ sector 63
The data for partition 4 is:
<UNUSED>
```


----------



## vermaden (Jan 11, 2010)

```
The data for partition 2 is:
sysid 15 (0x0f),(Extended DOS (LBA))
    start 40965750, size 81931500 (40005 Meg), flag 0
	beg: cyl 1023/ head 0/ sector 1;
	end: cyl 1023/ head 254/ sector 63
```

So your logical partitions on extended partition would be: ad0s5s1 ad0s5s2 ad0s5s3 ad0s5s4 ...


----------



## SIFE (Jan 12, 2010)

```
So your logical partitions on extended partition would be: [B]ad0s5s1 ad0s5s2 ad0s5s3 ad0s5s4[/B] ...
```
this does not apear in /dev/


----------



## vermaden (Jan 12, 2010)

Show me output of that command on your box: `# ls -l /dev/ad* /dev/da*`


----------



## SIFE (Jan 12, 2010)

i only have IDE disk .

```
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  89 Jan 11 03:57 /dev/ad0
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  90 Jan 11 03:57 /dev/ad0s1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  93 Jan 11 03:57 /dev/ad0s1a
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  94 Jan 11 03:57 /dev/ad0s1b
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  95 Jan 11 03:57 /dev/ad0s1d
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  96 Jan 11 03:57 /dev/ad0s1e
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  97 Jan 11 03:57 /dev/ad0s1f
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  91 Jan 11 03:57 /dev/ad0s2
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  92 Jan 11 03:57 /dev/ad0s3
```
ad0s3 for the c parition (WinXP) .


----------



## vermaden (Jan 12, 2010)

Run *GParted LiveCD* [1] and check if these logical partitions are visible/are there.

[1] http://gparted.sourceforge.net/


----------



## SIFE (Jan 13, 2010)

i install gpart from ports and the output of gpart show is :

```
=>       63  156301425  ad0  MBR  (75G)
         63   40965687    1  freebsd  [active]  (20G)
   40965750   81931500    2  !15  (39G)
  122897250   33383070    3  !7  (16G)
  156280320      21168       - free -  (10M)

=>       0  40965687  ad0s1  BSD  (20G)
         0   2048000      2  freebsd-swap  (1.0G)
   2048000   3072000      1  freebsd-ufs  (1.5G)
   5120000   2048000      4  freebsd-ufs  (1.0G)
   7168000   2048000      5  freebsd-ufs  (1.0G)
   9216000  31749687      6  freebsd-ufs  (15G)

=>      63  26501517  ad3  MBR  (13G)
        63  26501265    1  freebsd  [active]  (13G)
  26501328       252       - free -  (126K)

=>       0  26501265  ad3s1  BSD  (13G)
         0        16         - free -  (8.0K)
        16  26501249      1  !0  (13G)
```


----------



## crsd (Jan 13, 2010)

It is /sbin/gpart output. And gpart != GParted.


----------



## yks (Jan 14, 2010)

Same problem:
in FreeBSD 8.0 the partitions in an extended DOS partition disappeared, while in 7.2 and before everything is fine. (I've got 2 FreeBSD installations on different HDDs on one PC, so when booting into 7.2 I get adXsY where Y >= 5, but in 8.0 the last ones shown are adXs4.) By the way no problem with windows(tm) or linux or whatever has ever been with these.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 14, 2010)

yks said:
			
		

> Same problem:
> in FreeBSD 8.0 the partitions in an extended DOS partition disappeared, while in 7.2 and before everything is fine.



I do not use extended/logical partitions, so I did not knew the problem exists, please submit the BUG report here with all posible data: http://freebsd.org/send-pr.html


----------



## crsd (Jan 14, 2010)

yks said:
			
		

> Same problem:
> in FreeBSD 8.0 the partitions in an extended DOS partition disappeared, while in 7.2 and before everything is fine. (I've got 2 FreeBSD installations on different HDDs on one PC, so when booting into 7.2 I get adXsY where Y >= 5, but in 8.0 the last ones shown are adXs4.) By the way no problem with windows(tm) or linux or whatever has ever been with these.



Try loading geom_mbr.ko from the loader prompt.


----------



## SIFE (Jan 14, 2010)

```
cd /usr/src/sys/modules/geom
make && make obj && make install clean
kldload geom_mbr
```
this fix my problem ,what is the exactly work geom do ?
problem solved .


----------

